# Is Mobil 1 5w30 Fully Syn good to use?



## my04gti (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been researching this forum and have reading quite a bit about what fluids I should be using..........I just did the oil change and used Mobil1 5w-30 Full Syn. Is this a good oil to use or should I change to something different?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Is Mobil 1 5w30 Fully Syn good to use? (my04gti)*

It probably won't destroy your engine or anything drastic in the short term, but M1 0W40 is the only VW 502 approved Mobil oil. And it is widely regarded as the top-tier of the Mobil oils.
robert


----------



## sickness (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Is Mobil 1 5w30 Fully Syn good to use? (my04gti)*

Check the specs. Even though I have a diesel, which calls for 5-40. M1 5-40 isn't compatible. But the 0-40 is.


----------

